# General Motors to Reduce Dealership Network by 1,124



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

General Motors will cut 1,124 dealerships loose by October of 2010. The struggling automaker on the verge of bankruptcy sent letters out to the dealerships last week as it searches for ways to reduce it's current dealer network of 5,969 to just 3,600.

GM says it will not renew dealership agreements with the 1,124 companies when their contract renewal comes up in October of next year.

The dealerships being cut are considered to be poor performers and accounted for just 7 percent of GM's U.S. sales last year.

Another 470 dealerships are also scheduled to be let go as GM parts with the Hummer, Saab and Saturn brands. An additional 35 stand-alone Pontiac dealerships will also be cut.

Those dealerships not already notified aren't necessarily safe, however, as the remaining 4,300 stores is still 700 over the 3,600 cap.

The news of GM's numerous dealership closings came just one day after Chrysler announced it would drop 789 U.S. dealerships.

More: *General Motors to Reduce Dealership Network by 1,124* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm with the dealers! I hope they sue the sh^t out of the government and the companies. That would be some tax dollars well spent! Don't private property rights and the rule of law mean anything in this country anymore?

F*ck GOVERNMENT MOTORS!!!!!!!!!


----------

